# 1980 Dasher / Jetta/ Rabbit Crossover?



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Howdy - total n00b to the world of Dashers, where I am quickly learning that there just aren't many of them out there, nor a lot of parts. I'm wondering what all can be used from other Mark I stuff. (Is it correct to call a Dasher a MK I? Passat Mk I?)
I know a Jetta gauge cluster should fit, although the speedo will be calibrated a little differently.
What about door handles, locks and keys? Also the exterior door handle to body seals? 
Rubber door seals?
Interior overhead lights? 
heating/defrost fan, switch, controls? 
Any of those things that I can grab from a different vehicle, even with some modification, or am I stuck looking for Dasher stuff? Just wondering, so far I love the car itself...thanks...


----------



## sciroccorabbit (Feb 27, 2014)

Engines are the same for the most part, they are just mounted differently (in Rabbits, Jettas of the same era they are transverse. The transmissions do not cross over as a result. Most of the stuff you're asking about will cross over fine. The door seals I'm not sure about. The Dasher was a Passat in Europe. The model would be a B1 Passat. A google search of that instead of Dasher will give you a lot more info on the cars and you'll see some awesome turbo configs from Europe! :laugh:


----------

